# My babies. And a warning



## ahall83 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello all. My 2 babies past away today. The reasoning behind this was dcon. Now before everyone starts thinking I put the dcon out recently that is not the case. This box of dcon was put out over two years ago and was pu under our grandfather clock. I was stupid and didnt pull the clock away from the wall while bunny proofing. And now my babies payed the ultimate price for it. So please please everyone..... When bunny proofing do not leave any stone unturned.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 19, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's so easy to overlook things and think your rooms are "proofed"


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2011)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 20, 2011)

So very sorry this happened. 

A number of years ago, we had a pregnant doe escape and eat a box of D-con. The antidote is vitamin K. She delivered a healthy little doe that we named D-con.


----------



## ahall83 (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you all for your support. this has really hit me hard.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry to hear that! Terrible tragedy :cry4::


----------



## ahall83 (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you jujub.


----------



## boomata (Nov 20, 2011)

Why do rabbits have such bad behavior? rabbits at school keep biting!?


----------



## boomata (Nov 20, 2011)

I really want to know because I have a project about rabbits.inkelepht:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 21, 2011)

*boomata wrote: *


> I really want to know because I have a project about rabbits.inkelepht:



rabbits don't have bad behavior. I think that would be why you haven't gotten a reply yet-everyone in the forum loves their bunnies to p.i.e.c.e.s. {Wink}



As to freakdizzle-I"m so so *SO *sorry about your bunnies. I can't even imagine it. RIP little buns.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2011)

I've used D-con before, but the only proofing I had to worry about was our dogs and cats. Would be impossible with a small bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. Don't be too hard on yourself, its hard to find everything.


----------



## Sunnbunny (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a little confused.. What is dcon? -- and I'm really sorry for your loss


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry  RIP bunnies!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 28, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. You are only human and really thought that you had gotten everything. Life throws curves when you least expect it. They are at the bridge, romping in the clover, sounds like they are probably getting into more mishcief.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 28, 2012)

D-con is a poison put out to kill house mice.


----------



## ahall83 (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you all very much. yes dcon is a very harsh and cruel poison. which i never knew just how harsh it is until these past few yrs. it is a poison that thins the blood to the extend of internal bleeding.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*ahall83 wrote: *


> thank you all very much. yes dcon is a very harsh and cruel poison. which i never knew just how harsh it is until these past few yrs. it is a poison that thins the blood to the extend of internal bleeding.


My heartfelt condolences for your loss. Sometimes you can't know everything, it's impossible, and absolutely innocent mistakes do happen due to not knowing all. 

Thank you though for bringing this to the attention of others. Now others know about D-con and it's deadly affects to our bunnies. And should be on the list of what to look for while bunny proofing. 

Again my heartfelt condolences.

K


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 17, 2012)

To boomata, this forum is for remembrances and memorials. If you have questions please use the nutrition and behavior forum.


----------

